# Turkey, Smoking in Public Just Got Banned Here to Curb COVID



## Robert59 (Nov 14, 2020)

Turkey says too many people are lighting up and lowering their masks 

With more than 400,000 COVID-19 cases and upward of 11,000 deaths already logged in Turkey, the country isn't messing around when it comes to its latest numbers surge. Per Bloomberg, nearly 2,700 new cases were IDed on Wednesday—the highest daily count since the end of April, according to the Health Ministry's stats—and government critics say that number is likely a conservative one, as Ankara only counts people who show symptoms. 

https://www.newser.com/story/298683/smoking-in-public-just-got-banned-here-to-curb-covid.html


----------



## jujube (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh, heaven's, that must have caused a kurfuffle of epic proportions.  Smoking in public in almost the national pastime for Turkish males.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't know about that!  I knew turkeys walked, flew & ate stuff off the ground but I never knew they smoked.  Holy Smokes, your never too old to learn!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

I totally misread this subject line.  Thought there was a place in the US where both Thanksgiving turkeys and public smoking were being banned.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I totally misread this subject line.  Thought there was a place in the US where both Thanksgiving turkeys and public smoking were being banned.


Me too, I also thought smoking a turkey was illegal, who knew


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2020)

Me too.  That comma after "Turkey" made all the difference.  The heading makes it sound like turkey has been banned this Thanksgiving! Glad to know it's about smoking in Turkey.


----------



## win231 (Nov 15, 2020)

So....people are no longer allowed to smoke turkeys in public?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

win231 said:


> So....people are no longer allowed to smoke turkeys in public?


No, turkeys aren't allowed to smoke in public.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

All of these replies are entertaining 

And in addition, I find the original post, that @Robert59   posted, is interesting as well.

I see groups of people huddled together smoking outdoors, near non-smoking buildings, 
and I 've sadly wondered if there's significant transmission happenning there.


----------

